# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Çevre Müh.Od.Bşk. Baran Bozoğlu 3.havalimanı hakkında Ulusal'a konuştu.

## anau

Çevre Müh.Od.Bşk. Baran Bozoğlu 3.havalimanı hakkında Ulusal'a konuştu.

----------

